# 攻战之利，备御之宜，措置之方，绥远之略



## NewAmerica

将“攻战之利，备御之宜，措置之方，绥远之略”初步试译为：

    The benefit of (waging) war, the advantage of (sticking to our) defense, the methodology of domestic administration and the strategy of pacifying our borders.

诸位如何译？

本帖为春节观书娱乐节目。

**************
南宋建国之初，面临的关键问题是与金人和与战，究竟如何解决，高宗知道，要实现与金人议和，还得窥测军民意向，尤其是宰执大臣的态度。为此，他于绍兴五年（1135）正月下诏前任宰执，要求他们将“*攻战之利，备御之宜，措置之方，绥远之略*”，“各条具所见来上”。被询问到的大臣共有吕颐浩、朱胜非、李纲、范宗尹、汪伯彦、秦桧、李邴等十九人。

出处：南宋天台九宰相


----------



## philchinamusical

I think "利" is more like "advantage" or "superiority", while "宜" is more about "possibility" or "feasibility".


----------



## NewAmerica

宜字在这里应指适当性，而不是可能性。并且，从逻辑上看，如果攻战有利，那么防守可能游刃有余。因此，利、宜两字，可能与方、略两字一样，在该语境下同义。


----------



## brofeelgood

“进攻有什么好处？只防守合不合适？统辖管理的方法？建立外交的策略？”

The merits of pursuing war, the suitability of adopting a defensive stance, the methods and policies whereby to govern, and the strategy of diplomacy.


----------



## SimonTsai

以下個人淺見：

攻戰之利 ==> 主動攻擊，發動戰爭，有何好處？
利，相對於弊。​備禦之宜 ==> 交戰之前，如何防備？交戰之時，如何抵禦？
宜，事宜也。禦，古作御。備，隱有防患於未然之意。​措置之方 ==> 對內應當有何舉措？
方，方法也。措與置，本意皆安放。​綏懷之略 ==> 就懷敵撫賊，有何謀略？
綏，即平撫；懷，即擁入胸懷。​
下文引自宋史：


> 丁未，知樞密院事張浚奏：敵人潛師遁去，今已絕淮而北；見行措置：招集淮南官吏還任、撫存歸業人戶等事。上曰：「劉豫父子強誘敵人擁眾南侵，窺伺江浙，其志不淺。乃今一夕遁去，其所亡失多矣。然賊馬方卻，而浚已能為朕措置如此，可謂孜孜奉國，知無不為也。大臣和於內，將相和於外，故舉措得宜而敵人知畏，此其所以遁去也。」詔：諸路州縣系官田舍，委守令出榜，召人承買，拘催價錢起發。
> 
> 己酉，宰相趙鼎奏：「敵騎遁歸，皆自陛下聖畫素定。然善後之計，當屈群策。願詔前宰執各條具所見來上，斷自聖意，擇而用之。」上曰：「朝廷能採眾論，則慮無不盡；雖芻蕘之言，儻有可採，猶當用之。況前宰執嘗在朕左右，必知朝廷事。」沈與求曰：「國有大議，就問老臣，乃祖宗故事。」於是賜詔書，訪以攻戰之利、備御之宜、措置之方、綏懷之略，令悉條上焉。


查：高宗 1127 年登基，初期確也任用主戰臣將如岳飛、李綱。唯此乃迫於形勢；1138 年紹興和議，1142 年岳飛父子受死。引文時 1135 年，高宗正被金兵南逼，確有可能偏安。

*EDIT*:
@NewAmerica, I am unsure of the original, but find 綏懷 more suitable than 綏遠 because both 綏 and 懷 are verbs.


----------



## NewAmerica

精彩啊。


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 攻戰之利、備御之宜、措置之方、綏懷之略


利 ≈ 宜
方 ≈ 略
《廣韻.利》吉也，宜也。

我認為 "利" 是 "便利" 的 "利", 也就是《通典》"懸軍三時, 無攻戰之利" 的 "利", 《宋史》"有守備矣，然後議攻戰之利，分責諸路，因利乘便，收復京畿，以及故都" 的 "利".


----------



## SimonTsai

> 利 ≈ 宜; 方 ≈ 略


This makes sense, but I am still not completely convinced: I am wondering whether there exist other examples in which 宜 is a noun and is synonymous with 利.


----------



## Skatinginbc

利 serves as a noun meaning 宜: 《孫子兵法·九變篇》故將通於九變之地利者，知用兵矣 (明.趙本學注：利，宜也。高陵背丘宜遠之，佯北餌兵宜舍之，銳卒宜老之，歸師宜躡之，圍師宜開之，窮寇宜緩之，絕地宜困之, 此九變之利也)。

我認為 "訪以攻戰之利" 是詢問攻擊、出戰的機宜. 討論機宜, 就得分析利弊得失 (i.e., 利 vs. 害)、優劣強弱 (i.e., 利 strength vs. 鈍 weakness)、與成敗的機率.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 故將通於九變之*地*利者


The original does not have *地* there, I believe.


> 高陵背丘宜遠之 [高陵勿向，背丘勿逆]，佯北餌兵宜舍之 [佯北勿從，餌兵勿食]，銳卒宜老之 [銳卒勿攻]，歸師宜躡之 [歸師勿遏]，圍師宜開之 [圍師遺闕]，窮寇宜緩之 [窮寇勿迫]，絕地宜困之 [?]，此九變之利也。


There 宜 is a verb, which is clearly not what I asked for.

But thanks to your post, I found a new word: 地宜, which equates to 地之所宜. Here 宜 is a noun, as in 事宜, I suppose.

And there is a similar word: 地利.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> There 宜 is a verb, which is clearly not what I asked for.


It was not an example you asked for because it was not meant to be.  You asked me to give you an example of 宜 ⊃ 利 (利 is a feature of 宜) when I tried to explain 利 ⊃ 宜 (宜 is a feature of 利;《廣韻》利，宜也), just as 義 ⊃ 宜 (宜 is a feature of 義;《釋名》義，宜也).

No one has ever said "宜, 利也" and yet you asked me for an example of it.  I ignored your request because I didn't see its relevance to the discussion.


----------



## SimonTsai

Thank you for your clarification. I am sorry for unknowingly leading the discussion to being off-topic.

Now I feel confused, really, about the meaning of the sentence concerned in this thread. May I know how you would interpret and translate it in English?

*NOTE*: Approximate equality (≈; post 7) is a symmetric relation.


----------



## Skatinginbc

懸軍三時無攻戰之利 A lone troop going deep into the enemy's base for the entire growing season (三時: 指春﹑夏﹑秋三季農作之時) does not have the upper hand (優勢) in the offensive.   

有守備矣，然後議攻戰之利 With good defense, we can then look for advantages (優勢) in military offensives.

局勢有利 (具有優勢) ==> 適宜攻戰 

Please note that my interpretation leans towards 優勢 vs. 劣勢, rather than 好處 vs. 壞處.


----------

